# Should i buy Samsung Galaxy Note 9



## davidsmith3988 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi friends, I am looking to buy Samsung Galaxy Note 9 which is going to be revealed by Sammy on this upcoming Thursday, 9th August 2018. Right now many specs revealed by different online webs like they improved Battery size till 4000mah, Camera also improved which is actually being used in Samsung Galaxy S9+ and etc. So kindly suggest me what should i do buy new Model or stay with old one?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi and welcome, imo it's not going to be that much of an upgrade...so if you have the Note 8 I would say stick to it for another year till 10 comes out


----------



## davidsmith3988 (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, If i'll wait till Note 10 then just imagine what will be the cost of my existing Note 8???????


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 6, 2018)

This is how things work these days, you can do whatever you want, my point is that the 9 will not be much of an improvement over the 8 whereas 10 will...at least I think so


----------



## davidsmith3988 (Aug 6, 2018)

Alright.. Thanks for useful opinion.


----------



## mad1394 (Aug 6, 2018)

Boils down to a question of budget. Do you have 1000 euro burning a hole in your pocket?
If you do and you are an enthusiast then yes it might be worth it.
PS : as a general rule I would wait for the gsmarena review before buying.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Aug 6, 2018)

I say get the real deal! 

And only the official Android! 

Google Pixel 3 XL with Android 9.1 is coming October 4th


----------



## davidsmith3988 (Aug 7, 2018)

mad1394 said:


> Boils down to a question of budget. Do you have 1000 euro burning a hole in your pocket?
> If you do and you are an enthusiast then yes it might be worth it.
> PS : as a general rule I would wait for the gsmarena review before buying.



When we can expect gsmarena review after the launch of product???



ToxicTaZ said:


> I say get the real deal!
> 
> And only the official Android!
> 
> Google Pixel 3 XL with Android 9.1 is coming October 4th



Google Pixel series smartphones are not much inn as compare to others like Apple, Samsung, Huawei and so on..


----------



## aplikasiandroid (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm using Note 8, I think it's worth upgrading, battery and performance have improved a lot.


----------



## Totally (Sep 8, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> This is how things work these days, you can do whatever you want, my point is that the 9 will not be much of an improvement over the 8 whereas 10 will...at least I think so



I traded in my note 8, and sold the pre-order headphones for $150( total of $550 off) the battery and improved facial recog alone made it worth it imo.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 8, 2018)

Why do you want the NOTE 9? What do you use your phone for? What does the Note 9 have that you really want and cant wait to use it?  if you can answer 2 out of these questions TO YOURSELF you should go for it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 26, 2018)

If you can afford it, why not.
Having said that, last year I got a Galaxy S8 and was blown away by its features after suffering an iPhone 6S reluctantly for a year. Then, on a trip to the UK last month I saw that the Note 8 was going for £570 on Amazon, which is a significant saving to what it was at launch, not to mention the price dropping because of the new Note 9, so I bought one.
The Note 8 is incredible, particularly the camera and S Pen, so I suppose what I'm saying is, if you can hold on till the next Note comes out, you may find the price of the Note 9 has come down quite a bit.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

Unfortunately those phones are not allowed in airplane cabins.
I guess they have some danger equipment.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2018)

MatGrow said:


> Unfortunately those phones are not allowed in airplane cabins.
> I guess they have some danger equipment.


Only the Galaxy Note 7 is disallowed on planes. Because they exploded.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

RCoon said:


> Only the Galaxy Note 7 is disallowed on planes. Because they exploded.



Okay then.
I hope they are not produced anymore.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 5, 2018)

MatGrow said:


> Okay then.
> I hope they are not produced anymore.


They were discontinued almost immediately and recalled. Hard to miss the news headlines at the time.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

RCoon said:


> They were discontinued almost immediately and recalled. Hard to miss the news headlines at the time.



I am Apple user, therefore I can miss something related to Android.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 26, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi and welcome, imo it's not going to be that much of an upgrade...so if you have the Note 8 I would say stick to it for another year till 10 comes out



This is exactly what I plan to do. Hope the OP gets to consider this plan too because in a year or two, the Note 9 may be considered "last season".


----------

